# "Love at first sight": what does it mean to you?



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I was pondering this recently. I used to think it just meant "overwhelming physical attraction." Now I am beginning to think it means, "I will be the happiest person in the world if others see me with someone as hot as you." The latter message is all about the viewer's need for validation (the first is just about hormones). And in the case of the latter, "possession" of said hottie is all that matters; the "reality" of the hottie isn't really very important. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, it's all in your head.


----------



## reidqa01 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sister,

Her smell, her aura, her personality and neatly wrapped up in a Brooklyn attitude.

This vid is my favorite to describe our meeting and all my wife personality traits which attracted me to her.

BTW, this actress and wife grew up in same neighborhood and look quite alike as my daughter many times states "OMG not that again yes dad mom did look like her back in the day.

Enjoy.

Michelle Trachtenberg's Tribute


----------

